# Losing weight and suit jacket size change?



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

A thought came up on another thread about jackets and weight loss.

Reading another thread, it was said that weight lost doesn't shrink your jacket size. This was said because the shoulders are bone? Does that make sense or am I totally misinformed? I'm speaking of a 20lb difference at most.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Many considerations. Depends on how fitted your jacket is in the first place. 

Also, more importantly, would be whether the weight was evenly lost or mainly in the chest area. Fitting points are not only with the shoulder areas, so a jacket might still not fit properly even if the shoulder measurements do not change. Sleeves and chest on a jacket might appear too big for someone who has lost 20 pounds.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

upnorth said:


> Many considerations. Depends on how fitted your jacket is in the first place.
> 
> Also, more importantly, would be whether the weight was evenly lost or mainly in the chest area. Fitting points are not only with the shoulder areas, so a jacket might still not fit properly even if the shoulder measurements do not change. Sleeves and chest on a jacket might appear too big for someone who has lost 20 pounds.


Yes I understand that tailoring would need to be done in the chest area (unless that fat is replaced with muscles). Also the waist area if the belly is lost.

I guess the what I'm seeking is if I would need to get rid of my suits or is it reasonable to think that tailoring my allow me to keep them in "general".

I know that it depends on where, what and how the weight is lost. My goal is to replace the fat with muscle the best I can (without being the Hulk - my age won't allow that much muscle ;-) ).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I lose or gain about 1 numerical size for each ten pounds. Jacket sizes have more to do with total body volume than actual measurments. I am, or at least was, 5'10". I suspect it may be different for a guy 5'4" or one 6'6".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

knezz said:


> A thought came up on another thread about jackets and weight loss.
> 
> Reading another thread, it was said that weight lost doesn't shrink your jacket size. This was said because the shoulders are bone? Does that make sense or am I totally misinformed? I'm speaking of a 20lb difference at most.


For most of my adult life I have maintained my weight within a 10 to 12 pound range of what it was when I graduated from college. At the upper end of that range, my suit and sport coats have become just a bit snug in the shoulders and in the chest area, as I buttoned the jackets. However, the jackets generally have still been very wearable, with only me it seems, being aware of the weight gain. A 20 pound change might be pushing the envelope just a bit too far for the size change to continue to go unnoticed.

Of greater concern to me are the changes that take place in our bodies as we age and our metabolism changes and our ability to build and maintain muscle mass diminishes (particularly after age 45 and beyond). At this point, I have never in my life exercised more persistently than I do these days but, with my weight remaining the same and my shoulder and chest measurements also remaining consistent, my waist measurement has increased by five to six inches over a 15 to 20 year period. These days I find myself wishing that I had not had some of my suit and sport coats tailored to bring in the waist, to the degree that I did! It seems a pound of fat is considerably more voluminous than a pound of muscle!


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I lost a lot of weight a few years ago, and nothing from that eara is wearable now. The chest and belly are not just bone! But if it's minor loss or you're lucky (build wise), it could be ok to keep an old jacket.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Of greater concern to me are the changes that take place in our bodies as we age and our metabolism changes and our ability to build and maintain muscle mass diminishes (particularly after age 45 and beyond). At this point, I have never in my life exercised more persistently than I do these days but, with my weight remaining the same and my shoulder and chest measurements also remaining consistent, my waist measurement has increased by five to six inches over a 15 to 20 year period. These days I find myself wishing that I had not had some of my suit and sport coats tailored to bring in the waist, to the degree that I did! It seems a pound of fat is considerably more voluminous than a pound of muscle!


Maybe I just need to purchase identical suits in 3 consecutive sizes. :idea:

Could be expensive :icon_scratch:


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

That's like saying your pants won't get shorter/longer either because your legs are the same length!

Total rubbish.

-spence


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

I totally understand that shoulders are bone, but I lost 20 lbs and dropped from a 44 to a 42. Maybe I had some fat over the bone?


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Hopefully I can replace that fat with muscle and my 50+ age:idea:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

johnpark11 said:


> I totally understand that shoulders are bone, but I lost 20 lbs and dropped from a 44 to a 42. Maybe I had some fat over the bone?


Hmmm . . . . 1 size per 10 pounds!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

knezz said:


> Hopefully I can replace that fat with muscle and my 50+ age:idea:


As you get older, you will not be able to build significant muscle mass, and will lose muscle mass you once had. That doens't mean you can't have stong and toned muscles, just that they will not be as big as they once would have been.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

The traps, delts, lats, and pecks all factor in to coat size, as well as the abs. Train these and you will either go up in size - low reps and heavier weights - or go down in size - high reps with lighter weights...It's not just about bone size...ultimately, age, health, medical history, and training goal all have a hand in where you ultimately end up. Figure out the end state - how you want to look and why you are training, commit to the plan, and adjust - tailor clothing - along the way. My two cents.


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

I recently lost about 75 pounds and your size changes in different places depending on how close you are to our ideal weight. In the beginning my weight was dropping all over and I lost shoulder size. Down from a 44 to about a 41 or so. However, at a certain point that stopped happening and my shoulder size remained the same and I was mainly losing fat in my belly, etc. This was probably the last 20 pounds or so for me.

Anyways, in short the closer you are to your ideal weight the more likely it is that the fat you lose will not change your shoulder size but just your waist.


----------



## theCardiffGiant (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm a muscular 5'7" and lost 45 lbs. last year (265 to 220 -- I have about another 35 lbs. to lose). I went from a 48R to a 44S.


----------

